# Zapomiałem hasła do root

## marsmar

Pół roku temu zainstalowałem gentoo. Ostatnio chciałem użyć uprawnień root, ale okazało się że nie pamiętam hasła. Jak zresetować hasło root w gentoo ?

----------

## sebas86

LiveCD/LiveUSB + chroot + passwd, zupełnie tak samo jak przy instalacji.

Względnie uruchom system w trybie pojedynczego użytkownika (single user mode).

----------

## marsmar

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> LiveCD/LiveUSB + chroot + passwd, zupełnie tak samo jak przy instalacji.
> 
> Względnie uruchom system w trybie pojedynczego użytkownika (single user mode).

 

Jak uruchomić w single user mode. Odpalam grub, wciska e. Przechodze do lini linux i dodaję wyraz "singel". Później f10 ale system startuje normalnie

----------

## sebas86

Najwidoczniej dopisujesz argument nie do tej linijki co trzeba. Możliwe także, że sam single to za mało i system nadal będzie pytał o hasło w tym przypadku powinno pomóc zmiana domyślnego programu inicjalizującego system np np. shell:

```
linux [...] single init=/bin/sh
```

----------

## gexcite

Wydaje mi się, że tak powinno być:

```
softlevel=single
```

Przynajmniej kiedyś tak odpalałem i działało. Chyba, że się coś zmieniło od tej pory.

----------

